# Ben wa balls?



## girlsaveyoursoul (Feb 8, 2013)

After having 2 children (one in 2010 and the other in 2012), I am having a very difficult time reaching orgasm. It can take up to an hour for me to have one and it's getting really frustrating for both me and my partner. 

It has been suggested to try using ben wa balls but I don't know which ones to start with since I've never used them before. My youngest daughter is 9 months and I've been doing the kegals but it doesn't seem to be helping much. 

Which ben wa balls do you recommend for a beginner? Did you find they helped? Any insight would be awesome


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/ladies-lounge/67978-any-experience-these.html


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

OP be careful with the suggestions in the other thread re: using them elsewhere. Everything I have read says this is a dangerous thing to do and can lead to possible need for surgery.


----------



## girlsaveyoursoul (Feb 8, 2013)

Yeah, I wasn't planning on putting them anywhere else. My main concern is just to strengthen my pelvic muscles again.


----------



## LouAnn Poovy (Mar 21, 2013)

Get some light ones at first. Move to smaller and heavier ones as you progress. It takes times, don't get discouraged![/SIZE:flowerkitty:]


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

try kegels first if you haven't already


----------



## LouAnn Poovy (Mar 21, 2013)

Almostrecovered said:


> try kegels first if you haven't already


*These kegels work, but the balls are continuous effort. Dropping your balls on the floor gets embarrassing!! *l:


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

as I hit my 40's I noticed my balls are also dropping


----------



## LouAnn Poovy (Mar 21, 2013)

Almostrecovered said:


> as I hit my 40's I noticed my balls are also dropping



*But my walls go DING DING when they hit the floor. Hate that!!! *


----------



## Lonely&frustrated (Jan 27, 2013)

LouAnn Poovy said:


> *But my walls go DING DING when they hit the floor. Hate that!!! *


I had no idea how to use them, i stood up and my balls fell out, I haven't used them since. :lol:


----------



## LouAnn Poovy (Mar 21, 2013)

Lonely&frustrated said:


> I had no idea how to use them, i stood up and my balls fell out, I haven't used them since. :lol:


Your balls were too small and/or too heavy. You need beginner balls! Then move small/heavier as you build that vaga muscle.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

This thread has me in tears
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

I knew a girl in high school whose balls descended and she changed her name from Janice to Jason


----------



## LouAnn Poovy (Mar 21, 2013)

tacoma said:


> This thread has me in tears
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


*Do you have ball trouble as well? *


----------



## LouAnn Poovy (Mar 21, 2013)

Almostrecovered said:


> I knew a girl in high school whose balls descended and she changed her name from Janice to Jason


*Small balls are trouble in waiting! Those really heavy small balls, they descend right out, BAM, right on the floor! But I'm not changing my name to Louis! *


----------



## Lonely&frustrated (Jan 27, 2013)

Yes,
the balls were heavy!! I had no idea what their uses were for, after reading 50 shades i thought this was the least harmful to try


----------



## LouAnn Poovy (Mar 21, 2013)

Lonely&frustrated said:


> Yes,
> the balls were heavy!! I had no idea what their uses were for, after reading 50 shades i thought this was the least harmful to try


*Get bigger lighter ones! You will love it.*


----------



## Lonely&frustrated (Jan 27, 2013)

Ok ok i gotta share cuz i can't stop laughing!
Me: lays down on the bed and puts the balls in
hubby: Do you feel anything?
Me: Nope, what do i do?
Me: stand up, balls drop on hubbys foot!!
Me & hubby: laughing hysterically


----------



## Lonely&frustrated (Jan 27, 2013)

Maybe ping pong balls?!? LMAO


----------



## LouAnn Poovy (Mar 21, 2013)

Lonely&frustrated said:


> Maybe ping pong balls?!? LMAO


*PingPong balls are probably a bit too big and too light. Just a bit more substantial perhaps? *


----------



## Lonely&frustrated (Jan 27, 2013)

LouAnn Poovy said:


> *PingPong balls are probably a bit too big and too light. Just a bit more substantial perhaps? *


That's the first thing that popped into my head


----------



## LouAnn Poovy (Mar 21, 2013)

*You could try large grapes. ?*

:rofl:


----------



## Lonely&frustrated (Jan 27, 2013)

LouAnn Poovy said:


> *You could try large grapes. ?*
> 
> :rofl:


Can you say coldddddd lol I can't stop laughing :lol:


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

I'll be impressed if you can work your way up to getting a newton's cradle working in your vagina


----------



## Lonely&frustrated (Jan 27, 2013)

Im kinda nervous, they do have ones with strings? I wouldn't want to go to the ER!!


----------



## LouAnn Poovy (Mar 21, 2013)

Lonely&frustrated said:


> Can you say coldddddd lol I can't stop laughing :lol:


*Brings a whole new meaning to FRIGID eh? * :rofl:


----------



## LouAnn Poovy (Mar 21, 2013)

Almostrecovered said:


> I'll be impressed if you can work your way up to getting a newton's cradle working in your vagina


*
Looks rather large to stuff into a woman, no??*


----------



## Lonely&frustrated (Jan 27, 2013)

Gotta go get my lil Tasmanian devil up and dressed, will be back laters!!


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

LouAnn Poovy said:


> *
> Looks rather large to stuff into a woman, no??*


I don't know what can fit into a woman's vagina but here's a list of things from medical journals that have been removed from the anal cavity which is smaller



> The medical journals list, among other things, the following astonishing array: A bottle of Mrs. Butterworth's syrup, an ax handle, a nine-inch zucchini, countless dildoes and vibrators including one 14-inch model complete with two D-cell batteries, a plastic spatula, a 9-1/2-inch water bottle, a deodorant bottle, a Coke bottle, a large bottle cap, numerous other bottles, a 3-1/2-inch Japanese glass float ball, an 11-inch carrot, an antenna rod, a 150-watt light bulb, a 100-watt frosted bulb, a cucumber, a screwdriver, four rubber balls, 72-1/2 jeweler's saws (all from one patient, but not all at the same time, although 29 were discovered on one occasion), a paperweight, an apple, an onion, a plastic toothbrush package, two bananas, a frozen pig's tail (it got stuck when it thawed), a ten-inch length of broomstick, an 18-inch umbrella handle and central rod, a plantain encased in a condom, two Vaseline jars, a whiskey bottle with a cord attached, a teacup, an oil can, a six-by-five-inch tool box weighing 22 ounces, a six-inch stone weighing two pounds (in the latter two cases the patients died due to intestinal obstruction), a baby powder can, a test tube, a ball-point pen, a peanut butter jar, candles, baseballs, a sand-filled bicycle inner tube, sewing needles, a flashlight, a half-filled tobacco pouch, a turnip, a pair of eyeglasses, a hard-boiled egg, a carborundum grindstone (with handle), a suitcase key, a syringe, a file, tumblers and glasses, a polyethylene waste trap from the U-bend of a sink, and much, much more. In 1955 one man who was "feeling depressed" reportedly inserted a six-inch paper tube into his rectum, dropped in a lighted firecracker, and blew a hole in his anterior rectal wall. This changed his mood real quick.


The Straight Dope: Is it true what they say about gerbils?


----------



## LouAnn Poovy (Mar 21, 2013)

*We found a winner! A hard boiled egg in place of a Benny Ball! Perfect.....but imagine the smell.....*

:nono:


----------



## Lonely&frustrated (Jan 27, 2013)

Almostrecovered said:


> I don't know what can fit into a woman's vagina but here's a list of things from medical journals that have been removed from the anal cavity which is smaller
> 
> 
> 
> The Straight Dope: Is it true what they say about gerbils?


 Slowly my vjj is starting to hurt at the possibilites!!


----------



## Lonely&frustrated (Jan 27, 2013)

LouAnn Poovy said:


> *
> Looks rather large to stuff into a woman, no??*


:iagree::rofl:


----------



## ALWAYS TRYING (Mar 2, 2013)

I have a set of three cute pink balls on a string. They have little weights in them. I have had to go digging for them as they get lost. I must have a very tight whatever it's called because they don't fall out. I put them in and use a vibrator and oh my goodness it's great.


----------



## LouAnn Poovy (Mar 21, 2013)

*They don't fall out if you are laying down silly!*


----------



## MissMe (Feb 26, 2013)

girlsaveyoursoul said:


> After having 2 children (one in 2010 and the other in 2012), I am having a very difficult time reaching orgasm. It can take up to an hour for me to have one and it's getting really frustrating for both me and my partner.
> 
> It has been suggested to try using ben wa balls but I don't know which ones to start with since I've never used them before. My youngest daughter is 9 months and I've been doing the kegals but it doesn't seem to be helping much.
> 
> Which ben wa balls do you recommend for a beginner? Did you find they helped? Any insight would be awesome


Ben wa balls are available online or in those lovely adult shops. I recommend you see them and feel them before purchasing. They can be surprisingly difficult to keep in at first.


----------



## Lonely&frustrated (Jan 27, 2013)

It was me, they were very heavy and I had no idea what to really do with them  Now I have a little more info and a plan for practice!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

Waiwera...aren't those swimming goggles?


----------



## Lonely&frustrated (Jan 27, 2013)

tacoma said:


> This thread has me in tears
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:rofl:


----------



## Lonely&frustrated (Jan 27, 2013)

waiwera said:


> To the lady who had them fall out...
> 
> You may have a set that is too heavy OR you may have very weak muscles (sorry...nothing personal).
> 
> ...


 Did you order them online? If so do you have a link and their exact name?


----------



## SepticChange (Aug 21, 2011)

I was thinking about getting some myself. I have weak muscles down there (24 and have never given birth either! Shame!) and I keep forgetting to do kegels. At least having the balls in I'd have a constant reminder that I have to do something!


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

SepticChange said:


> I was thinking about getting some myself. I have weak muscles down there (24 and have never given birth either! Shame!) and I keep forgetting to do kegels. At least having the balls in I'd have a constant reminder that I have to do something!


One way I remember to do them is to do it while stopped at the traffic lights, a hint that was given to us in Ante natal classes. Helps to become a habit that way.


----------



## Thoreau (Nov 12, 2012)

Ben Wa is one lucky dude.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

Trenton said:


> Never thought I'd say this but I really want a pair of balls.


Trenton....I have read many of your posts...you already have a pair as far as I am concerned! :rofl:


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

I Notice The Details said:


> Trenton....I have read many of your posts...you already have a pair as far as I am concerned! :rofl:


:lol: (in a good way)


----------



## Idun (Jul 30, 2011)

Kegels are almost pointless without something in there to squeeze. It's very hard to tell if you're using the right muscles, too. I did kegels without 'resistance' and I thought I was doing it right, But then I tried a gyneflex and so glad I did, I could finally tell when I was doing it right and I could work it. I like the gyne flex because it comes in different strengths and you can work your way up 

Amazon.com: GyneFlex with VTP (R) - Regular Strength: Health & Personal Care

I've had three children in a span of 4 years, and am surprised how much more intense my orgasms are now compared to before having kids! it's weird, and totally cool with me


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

Trenton said:


> :rofl:


You know I mean that in a good way...


----------



## SepticChange (Aug 21, 2011)

Holland said:


> One way I remember to do them is to do it while stopped at the traffic lights, a hint that was given to us in Ante natal classes. Helps to become a habit that way.


I was told to do that then too...I would do it at the first light but at the second would totally forget!


----------

